

The Hardest Part of Startup MVPs - alexdevkar
https://medium.com/@alexdevkar/the-hardest-parts-of-mvps-4c8241668013

======
rmason
I wasn't able to read this article at all on Chrome, it was one big black
blob. Firing up trusty IE :<) I think what he says is of value and mirrors
some of my experience.

